# Anyone had a Vasectomy?



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

Tell me about your experience! I don't want anymore children so I need one. Tell me about healing times and limitations you had. I guess i'd like info before I head to the DR. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 25, 2017)

The worst part is the embarassment of the pre-op visit where you drop 'em and get felt up for a while.  

Other than that, it's more mental than anything.  Take the happy pills they give you and schedule it for a time when you can lay on the couch and watch TV (without kids in the house) for 2-3 days.  March Madness is the most popular time of the year!

Anyway, the recovery isn't bad.  It's painful for a day or two and then it just feels "weird" for a little while after that.  I actually put on some under armour spandex, hiked it up to my chest and went turkey hunting the next day.  Probably not the best decision I ever made, but it was fine.

If you can get over the mental part, it's really not that terrible.  Essentially they take a very pointy set of forceps (the little needle nose looking things), poke a hole and go in and snip.  No blood, no fuss.  In and out in 10-15 minutes total.  

Like I said....take the happy pills they give you.  They will help tremendously.  Enjoy the few days off.


----------



## au7126 (Jan 25, 2017)

Best decision ever. You need to follow
























Follow Dr instructions 100% and you will be good to go. Had mine on Friday and left for vacation next morning. Cousin had his 2 weeks later and Ferdinan the bull did not have anything on him. He did not follow any instructions and paid the price. Ice the first day, no heavy lifting and you will do great


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

I thought about having it done on a Friday morning. Would I be good to go back to work on Monday?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes the happy pill helps.  It's an easy in out, don't worry.  Also you need to milk it.  Tell your wife she owes you.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok. Point taken on the Dr's Orders. lol.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Yes the happy pill helps.  It's an easy in out, don't worry.  Also you need to milk it.  Tell your wife she owes you.



No wife. But I gotcha.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 25, 2017)

Honkey I had it done when I was about 39 or 40. Don't remember the healing time as of now but I never regretted having it done. There's gonna be a little pain & discomfort but no major complications for me. It's not unbearable. I had mine done in Tifton. Good luck.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 25, 2017)

I think it affects guys differently.  My brother went bowling the night of his...no problems whatsoever. On the other hand, I went out and watered some new landscaping I had installed and paid the price bigly.  Play it safe.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Honkey I had it done when I was about 39 or 40. Don't remember the healing time as of now but I never regretted having it done. There's gonna be a little pain & discomfort but no major complications for me. It's not unbearable. I had mine done in Tifton. Good luck.



Thanks!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> I think it affects guys differently.  My brother went bowling the night of his...no problems whatsoever. On the other hand, I went out and watered some new landscaping I had installed and paid the price bigly.  Play it safe.



Couch and beer it is!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Pay attention to the after surgery follow up results......you won't be sterile -  generally for 8 to 12 weeks.....so......there you have it !


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

flynlow said:


> My advice is to think long and hard about it. No pun intended. Many years after having it I almost regret that I couldn't have the girl I always wanted. Something to think about. Otherwise, it's an easy procedure. Take it easy for couple days. If you did it on Friday you should be ok to go back to work Monday as long as you don't have to lift heavy objects etc. Oh yea, and don't wear tight jeans, you'll regret it on way home.  Once your healed you and your girl will experience times like you never had before LOL.  Good luck.



I appreciate the advice on thinking it thru. I am 43 and have 1 beautiful daughter. I'm 100% sure. If I raise anymore kids they won't come from me.


----------



## Mr Warren (Jan 25, 2017)

Got mine done in Alaska about 43 yrs. ago. Turned out the young Doc had never done one before. The boys turned black & filled up with blood - swelled up 3 times their normal size. Not a lot of pain as I remember and the swelling eventually went down and the surgery was a success - but for me - things have never been the same, and I do so wish I had never had it done. I wish you better luck than I had.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 25, 2017)

OmenHonkey said:


> I appreciate the advice on thinking it thru. I am 43 and have 1 beautiful daughter. I'm 100% sure. If I raise anymore kids they won't come from me.



Make sure you do the follow up visit.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Make sure you do the follow up visit.



Hmmmm. Ok.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Got mine done in Alaska about 43 yrs. ago. Turned out the young Doc had never done one before. The boys turned black & filled up with blood - swelled up 3 times their normal size. Not a lot of pain as I remember and the swelling eventually went down and the surgery was a success - but for me - things have never been the same, and I do so wish I had never had it done. I wish you better luck than I had.



Thanks for that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm cringing reading this . .


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 25, 2017)

You need to be careful for a month or two after surgery.  Pregnancy can still happen until you "clear".


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2017)

The follow up visits require taking in a "sample" every week or 3 till all the little fellers stop showing up. then you are good to go. I developed an ache in that area some weeks,months? later and developed something called a sperm granuloma. The doc discovered I also had a double hernia so I went in for outpatient surgery and had the granuloma removed and the hernias done by another surgeon. About 6 months after, my wife had a procedure done which rendered her infertile so had I waited....
My Bro in law had his done in a walk in doc shop while on leave in Japan during the vietnam war, him and a buddy for 35$ each and went back to drinking!!!!!


----------



## au7126 (Jan 25, 2017)

OmenHonkey said:


> I thought about having it done on a Friday morning. Would I be good to go back to work on Monday?



Dr told go and do any normal activity. "No diving off high board and no heavy lifting". Be sure to go back and be sure you are shooting blanks.


----------



## ribber (Jan 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm cringing reading this . .



Me too. I'm actually getting a little woozy reading this.
No way anyone is clipping me. You guys are nutz!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 25, 2017)

I am in the 1% where a vasectomy didn't work. 3 months after the procedure, I still had active soldiers marching abroad. 1 month later, another sample confirmed highly active soldiers still marching. Doc said he'd do it again at no charge. Thing is, I changed jobs right after I had it done and don't have a week a can take to just lay around and take it easy for recovery. Maybe 1 day...


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 25, 2017)

Had mine done on a Friday, went to work at the fire dept on Saturday evening. Riding officer on a 100 foot arial ladder truck was kinda rough, but I made it through. Sat on some ice Sunday night and Monday, then good to go.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have 4 kids (9,7,5,3; 3 boys and a girl) ....I needed one as well!  My daughter is little over 3, I got mine a few months after she was born.  Well worth the piece of mind if you are through with having kids. 

Mine went fine but my firsts vas defren that the the Dr cut and I about jumped up, "he said you felt that"  Oh yeah I sure did!!!

a little more local numbing and I was good.  I received mine that week before turkey season, I remember this because I thought I was OK to do some serious walking and hunting that next weekend.  I'll just say I was very sore, so a jock strap and ice is your friend.

Also go back and make sure your only loaded with blanks after the 30 day drying period or what ever it was is up!  Honestly that's the worst part talk about embarrassing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 25, 2017)

I was told by a doctor it was the only treatment he knew of that would take a perfectly healthy man and make him sick as a dog


----------



## state159 (Jan 25, 2017)

Do your research for a doctor with a great track record. My doc should have been a veterinarian instead of a people doc. I swelled for weeks and felt like someone had kneed me in the crotch for the next 6 mo. Could not pick up anything heavy nor move quick for months. I hope your operation goes better than mine but just letting you know that there are risks.


----------



## WayneB (Jan 25, 2017)

had it twice. 4 kids then 1st one. pain was unbearable as I went under on lunch, and went back after. Shoulda went ta home.
fast forward 9 years and a new bride. Both us been spayed n neutered. yea, here comes kid 5 and free do-overs.
not. one. chance. it. will. happen. again.
took out the baby making parts and left the empty box the baby came in. Too bad now I'm too old to be playing with it much anymore. :\


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm cringing reading this . .



Quack, You gotta be boy dawg...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing like seeing smoke and smelling burning flesh coming from your crouch!  True, but overall, not too bad.  Just be prepared to take it easy for a couple of days.

BTW, most can be reversed.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 25, 2017)

I had one 40 years ago. Young Dr with a sense of humour. Half way thru procedure he said "oh, no", I of course was all "what!" he responded " I just remembered I have a golf game this afternoon".

I don't remember any down time caused by the surgery at the time and no complications since. 

Do know I received peace of mind knowing I wasn't responsible for any problems in that area.


----------



## 2busy2work (Jan 26, 2017)

Once it is done, don't pick up your little girl until things heal or you can get some really vibrant colors.  Ask me how I know!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

Wheeew.. Lots of different reactions from all of ya'll. I know I picked the wrong profession. 1000$ for 15 minutes seems steep.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jan 26, 2017)

I had mine a couple years ago.  I took the feel good medicine and the procedure was fast.  Because of the medicine I thought I was fine.  I left the doctor and went to academy sports and out to eat.  That was a mistake.  They started swelling and stayed as big as a grape fruit for over a week.  I should have went straight home and iced like I was told.  After about 4 days I was back at work.  One of the best decisions I have ever made was to get it done, even though it was uncomfortable.  A friend recently had it done and they nicked something they were not suppose to.  He said the swelling wouldn't go away and he was in very bad pain.  They had to take him back in and do surgery to repair what was messed up.


----------



## BDD (Jan 26, 2017)

I had two,  it was the same Dr and he wasn’t so nice the second time around.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jan 26, 2017)

I had it done and the worst part is when they inject the deadening agent into the area. I also heard the words "uh oh, dang it. Nurse, can you come here please?" Turns out that one of the sutures broke and I started bleeding but he fixed it up pretty quick. Take it easy and DO NOT LIFT anything. Recovery wasn't bad, but I did get an infection a few weeks later that made them swell like grapefruits and he prescribed some medication and that went away in a week or so. Overall, I don't regret doing it. I had a rectal prolapse last week from lifting a flat bottom boat onto a trailer and had to have it cut out while awake. I'd take a vasectomy over that any day of the week.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 26, 2017)

I had it done about 10 years ago. I have a little bit extra to work with so I had to get extra shots in the walnuts. After all the nurses had a peek , I was sent home. I held a bag of frozen peas on my walnuts for a couple of hours and I was good to go. I have been shooting blanks for 10 years now with no problems.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 26, 2017)

au7126 said:


> Dr told go and do any normal activity. "No diving off high board and no heavy lifting". Be sure to go back and be sure you are shooting blanks.



This, mine was easy though. Once we waited long enough for the caine to work its magic. I don't remember if it was lydocaine or novocaine that they inject before they go to work. 

My uro wanted to inject that and get right to it and it hurt, more like a ton of pressure than actual pain, but after I asked him to give me a few moments he went in and got it done. 

Mine was no doubt easier than most guys, I lost one of my soldiers to cancer back in 2009 so there was only the one side to do.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 26, 2017)

Its easy enough. I never swole up, never bruised. Just took it easy for a couple days. They say wait a week to......get them a sample. I lasted 4 days.

And the question everyone wants to know....it still feels the same. Even looks the same. No difference in quantity, etc.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 26, 2017)

Had mine done about 13 years ago on a Friday morning went back to work on Monday.  Get you about 3 bags of frozen peas, they make the best ice packs.  As one begins to thaw you just put it back in the freezer and grab the next bag.  Do yourself a favor and lay around all weekend.  Don't try to be a hero, it's not worth it.  Good luck.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 26, 2017)

Flatlander said:


> Its easy enough. I never swole up, never bruised. Just took it easy for a couple days. They say wait a week to......get them a sample. I lasted 4 days.
> 
> And the question everyone wants to know....it still feels the same. Even looks the same. No difference in quantity, etc.



My volume did go down a good bit. Again, that may be because of other factors, but I'm comparing pre-vas to post-vas and both with only one soldier.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

J.T. said:


> Had mine done about 13 years ago on a Friday morning went back to work on Monday.  Get you about 3 bags of frozen peas, they make the best ice packs.  As one begins to thaw you just put it back in the freezer and grab the next bag.  Do yourself a favor and lay around all weekend.  Don't try to be a hero, it's not worth it.  Good luck.



Gotcha.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 27, 2017)

I researched vas docs, and chose one with the best quals and reviews.

In my consult, he explained the procedure, and the options available. Local anesthetic or general. He told me that he had gone through the procedure, and what he personally experienced in his recovery. I ask him which anesthetic he choose, and he said "I went to sleep". I said "put me to sleep, too". It was an uneventful procedure. I don't mind needles, but could not tolerate the idea of someone playing darts near Earl and the twins, so general anesthetic was a comforting way to go.

During your recovery, follow post-op instructions!!!!!
Ice will be your best friend for a couple of days. You will start to feel pretty good. Follow post-op instructions!!!!!
You may start to feel pretty good, BUT, if you push the envelope as soon as you start feeling pretty good, your chances of carrying a grapefruit around in your drawers increases dramatically. 

Rest with ice for a few days, follow instructions, and you will be able to return to active duty, unarmed, before you know it.


----------



## obadiah (Jan 27, 2017)

My cousin did not go in for the followup...

Two years later: child #4, vasectomy #2, and a nasty infection prolonging recovery


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.atlantavasectomycenter.com/

This is where I had mine done. Think he's done over 15,000 procedures. Simple and easy with zero complications. I was very slightly sore the next day but was able to walk around and go out to eat with no problems, back at work on Monday. All I took was Advil after surgery.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 28, 2017)

I had it done... got doped up before hand.  No problem.

48 hours of narcotics and Netflix. Good to go after that.

Best part was the (narcotic-motivated) conversation with the doc during the procedure.  I asked him if he had a prepared protocol if the power went out.... and if he had a clear protocol if there was an earthquake.  


So, one of my wife's good friends is a Nurse Practitioner (she should know better).  Her husband got one after kid #2.  He did not have the follow up tests.  Now, they have kid #3.


----------



## bany (Jan 30, 2017)

Follow the dr.s post op instructions. Friday morning is perfect and relax for the weekend. Good to go on Monday! I had a pretty physical job too. 
The only guys I know that had problems were the REAL men!!


----------



## Dialer (Jan 31, 2017)

Needle in left testacle felt like it was in a vice for about 2 seconds, the rest was a piece of cake.  Had 3 testicles for about a week and a half, but no real pain. You WILL have 3 testicles.


----------



## zedex (Feb 6, 2017)

Im a member of that " didnt work" club. Done mine at 19. My daughter was born when i was 42. Considering going back to the clip joint this year. Im 52 now... dont need or want any more


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Feb 8, 2017)

Had it done.... twice, but had the reversal done between them. Thought we were done, then decided we wanted one more. Was stationed in Germany and German docs did all the procedures. The worst part was, well, for pain anyway was following the docs guidance when he said "you need to get busy as soon as you can" after the reversal. I was more than happy to follow those doctors orders.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 10, 2017)

What is the average cost for the procedure? Will my insurance company gladly cover it although I have not met my deductible? I figure they benefit as much as me if we stop producing children.

Thank you on behalf of myself, my wife, my twins and my insurance company.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 10, 2017)

My insurance fully covered the $750 cost.  I normally have a $500 deductible with 80% coverage and $3000 out of pocket limit.  They picked up the whole tab, no copay or anything.  I could not believe it.

My doctors office called for a quote/preauthorization.  When they called my insurance said they would cover it 100%.  I have anthem BCBS Ga.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 10, 2017)

MTMiller said:


> My insurance fully covered the $750 cost.  I normally have a $500 deductible with 80% coverage and $3000 out of pocket limit.  They picked up the whole tab, no copay or anything.  I could not believe it.
> 
> My doctors office called for a quote/preauthorization.  When they called my insurance said they would cover it 100%.  I have anthem BCBS Ga.


I don't recall a bill for mine either, but that was back in 2012, too, so I don't know how it plays with the ACA now.


----------



## TAS (Feb 10, 2017)

Had my consult on wed.  They are trying to precert my insurance as well.  I always thought it was an elective surgery and would be out of pocket, they said probably cover some if not all.  Looking forward to getting it behind me.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 10, 2017)

TAS said:


> Had my consult on wed.  They are trying to precert my insurance as well.  I always thought it was an elective surgery and would be out of pocket, they said probably cover some if not all.  Looking forward to getting it behind me.



It's more cost effective for them to cover this than monthly birth control or pregnancy coverage.


----------



## TAS (Feb 21, 2017)

Center just called...will cost me $750.  Not as bad as I had thought.


----------



## SGaither (Feb 22, 2017)

Ironically I had a consult last week and when I asked how much out of pocket, because I haven't paid 1 cent towards my deductible, I was told $595. I called my insurance and they said if it's an in office procedure all you pay is your $20 copay. I called doctor's office back and was told the procedure is done at an ambulatory surgery center and they charge the insurance the center fee and physician fee. I asked the lady how they can charge it as an ambulatory surgery center fee when I walk into the back door of the office instead of the front door. She chuckled and said it has a different address. Needless to say I was not amused. 

Went from costing me $595 to $20 back to $595 out of pocket just by how they code the procedure. Insurance is a scam (necessary evil though) and this rather large, state wide doctors practice has learned how to scam the insurance back. But not at my expense, yet anyways.


----------



## TAS (Mar 7, 2017)

Had it done on Friday.  Was pretty nervous going in.  They gave me a shot to calm me down.  Procedure was very quick and pain free.  As he was stitching I did feel a little something and asked for more anesthetic.  went home with a prescription for an antibiotic and painkillers.  Decided to forgo the painkillers and have a few drinks instead,  Friday night was hard to sleep.  Not really in pain but uncomfortable.  Sat pretty much sat on couch again not in pain but uncomfortable.  That feeling you get after getting kicked there.  Sunday was better.  Still walking gingerly but getting around.  Went to work Monday and did ok.  Tues evening and I am feeling about 85%.  Glad it is behind me.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 7, 2017)

Yea, you're in the home stretch now. All of a sudden you'll be good to go, and not even think about it.


----------



## SGaither (Mar 10, 2017)

Had it done this morning. I'm already bored sitting in my recliner with a bag of peas. The procedure was completely pain free and I'm hoping the recovery the next few days is the same.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 10, 2017)

SGaither said:


> Had it done this morning. I'm already bored sitting in my recliner with a bag of peas. The procedure was completely pain free and I'm hoping the recovery the next few days is the same.



Just be bored, don't get stupid and go fishing or turkey scouting. Good luck


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 10, 2017)

SGaither said:


> Had it done this morning. I'm already bored sitting in my recliner with a bag of peas. The procedure was completely pain free and I'm hoping the recovery the next few days is the same.




Hope it continues to go well. Ensure that it does by continuing to follow Dr's directions. Take it easy and don't push it.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Mar 10, 2017)

I have to go do this also. Have consult with doctor in few weeks. Not looking forward to it. They said there is a nonscaple option for this procedure now. Only way I see that happening is going thru one eyed willy? Not wanting any more kids just don't like idea of surgery or other option.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2017)

kmaxwell3 said:


> I have to go do this also. Have consult with doctor in few weeks. Not looking forward to it. They said there is a nonscaple option for this procedure now. Only way I see that happening is going thru one eyed willy? Not wanting any more kids just don't like idea of surgery or other option.



See post #46, they use a laser. It ain't fun but it ain't too bad neither.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 12, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this detail yet, but when you bring in the post-surgery sample jar for testing, it has to be recent and "fresh".  Not stored at your house overnight in a bait fridge or something like that first. 

At least that is what I have heard anyway...  

And I also heard ... be prepared and don't be offended when the girl at the lab check-in snaps on a double layer of latex gloves before touching the sample jar.


----------

